# Trinity Archery Stabilizer Review



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

I recently won a Trinity Archery stabilizer in one of their contests. I got the 8"-12" model in matte black. This stabilizer looks very nice, and appeared to be very well put together.
I put it on my bow and messed with the length and found that even at 12", it wasnt quite heavy enough for my setup with a full quiver. Heres the cool part, I unscrewed the weight and added a 6oz disc weight that made it perfect. (Ive since installed another sight, and dont need the extra weight). This stabilizer, at all lengths is absolutely silent and vibration free. It needed nothing on it to be this way, though I ended up adding a Maxjax just because I had one. Being only a bow hunter, Im new to stabilizers, but now know how they work, and this one works. My bow holds steady, is balanced, and again, no noise. Its also easy to adjust for length, a simple twist and it slide out, and back to the short length. Heres some pictures of mine, enjoy, and check these out, they are for real!


----------

